# Opinions and thoughts on the new gig build please.



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Just looking for your thoughts on the new government build at work. Several hours spent machining the the parts. Started with 1.5" stainless stock, 1/2" stainless rod, and 5/16 allthread.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 19, 2008)

Fine looking gig man!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree! It looks great!!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice !!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that thing looks dangerous!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

The mount where the handle does not look long enough. Could be camera angle?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks great! The only thing I might change, like David mentioned, is make the mount a little longer. It's hard to beat all thread. I made this one a few years ago, it's similar to your but no where near as pretty. I have yet to lose a fish on it!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks real nice. :thumbsup:

BTW, have you ever tried making one with 3/8" threads? Can't bend one of those tines if jabbed into a very hard bottom covered by a small layer of sand.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Night Wing said:


> Looks real nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, have you ever tried making one with 3/8" threads? Can't bend one of those tines if jabbed into a very hard bottom covered by a small layer of sand.


I did use 3/8 but learned 5/16 is better for softer bottom. 3/8 can shove the fish down in the mud.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks way better than mine.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



Breeze Fabricators said:


> The mount where the handle does not look long enough. Could be camera angle?


I believe it's just the camera angle. It's several inches deep and 1/8" thick.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's just the camera angle. It's several inches deep and 1/8" thick.


 
That's what I use to tell my wife:thumbup:


----------

